# SuperVent chimney



## Byron (Dec 21, 2007)

Is SuperVent chimney as described below acceptable for my Hearthstone Homestead.  Does anyone have experience with this product?  Thanks! 

Info from the website...
SuperVent (Model JSC) is designed for All-Fuel applications and is listed to the USA safety standard for Factory-Built Chimneys (UL-103HT) qualifying it for use with gas, liquid or solid fuel-fired appliances (including wood stoves and fireplaces). SuperVent features all-stainless steel construction and 1" of premium solid-packed insulation.


----------



## Metal (Dec 21, 2007)

yes it is


----------



## James04 (Dec 21, 2007)

Not only is it correct. It can be had for $68 for a 3 foot section at Lowes. That is about half the price of most other class A chimney sections.

James


----------



## mikeathens (Dec 21, 2007)

I do have to say that my Selkirk-Metalbestos SS chimney, though more expensive, seems to be quite a bit more substantial.  I personally feel it's a better product, and have heard this from my local dealers, too.  I guess they all have to meet the same standards, though...a 3' section of 6" Selkirk chimney is $90 at the local hardware store, last time I checked.


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm going to be using the SuperVent chimney parts, purchased from Lowes.  Seems to be decent stuff.

-SF


----------



## Metal (Dec 21, 2007)

Just make sure they stock all the parts you need before buying, they have a somewhat limited list of parts they stock (will fit the majority of installs though).  

I am amazed that the local dealers told Mike that their pipe was the best ; )  Unfortunately UL doesn't see the difference (same clearances, same listing, etc.).  I would think the service would be better though (that is what you are "really" paying for).


----------



## mikeathens (Dec 21, 2007)

If you compare them side by side, I think you will notice that the quality of the Selkirk product is a bit better (sturdier, heavier, etc.).  But...you're right - they have to meet the same standards.  I probably won't see any difference between the two during my lifetime of burning.


----------



## Metal (Dec 21, 2007)

I take it you know that Supervent is manufactured by Selkirk Metalbestos?


----------



## Tracey Osborn (Dec 22, 2007)

I bought all my Supervent from Lowe's. The only piece they don't stock is the chimney guy brace I needed due to heigth above the roof.

If you check out Selkirk's website, they seem to offer various grades of chimney. Like Chev,. Pontiac, Cadillac from GM. The Supervent does have a limited lifetime gaurentee, so that is worth something.


----------



## Byron (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.  I just got back from Lowe's; including Virginia sales tax, I paid $579.86 for 11 feet (3 sections of 36"; 1 section of 12") of 6" SuperVent JSC chimney pipe, a ceiling support kit, 5 locking bands, and a double-wall smoke pipe vertical installation kit.  

I'm pretty well committed to building a chase and suppose I will need a wall band or two to stabilize my chimney pipe within the chase.  Unfortunately, Lowe's does not stock wall bands; would wall bands for the Metalbestos pipe (which I can get from the local stove shop) work with the SuperVent pipe, or would I be better off ordering the SuperVent bands?  Is it even necessary to use bands within the chase, as long as I ensure more than 2 inches of clearance all the way around the chimney pipe?

If I decide not to build a chase, is it possible to support approximately 10 feet of chimney with a pair of SuperVent "Adjustable Universal Guy Kits"?  Is it possible to substitute the Metalbestos "Roof Brace Kit" for DuraVent guy kits (because of local availability)?

Again, thanks!


----------



## mikeathens (Dec 24, 2007)

Metal said:
			
		

> I take it you know that Supervent is manufactured by Selkirk Metalbestos?



I thought that was the one...yeah, I had that in the back of my mind.  If you ever have the chance, compare a piece of each side by side - you'll see what I'm talking about.  Don't ask why, the SS just feels better


----------



## eernest4 (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm no expert, but it would seem to me that if you measure the outside diameter of the chiminey pipe that you have bought, once you know that measurement, any outside chimney pipe brace that tightens down to your measurement will work.

       Not any different than buting stainless steel worm gear clamps or muffler pipe clamps.

Just make sure that the clamp or support bracket is big enough to go around the outside of your double walled stainless pipe & not so big that it can not be tightened down snug to the pipe.

   And please, buy all the same brand clamps or braces or supports so that the bases that screw to the side of the house are all the same distance away from the house.

Take a length of the pipe you bought with you to use to size up the support brackets to the outter diameter of the pipe.


----------



## James04 (Dec 24, 2007)

Mike from Athens said:
			
		

> Metal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the Super Vent the outer skin is a lower grade of SS (magnetic). However the inner tube is the higher grade (non magnetic). The Super Pro is the higher grade inside and out. 

James


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 24, 2007)

I never got real good grades either.  I won't hold it against the SuperVent.  ;O)

-SF


----------



## GetUp (Dec 24, 2007)

James04 said:
			
		

> Mike from Athens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that right?  Where did you find that out?  I'm in the process of researching stove pipe for a high-salt area and this would be very important to me.

Thanks!


----------



## James04 (Dec 24, 2007)

GetUp said:
			
		

> James04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have both the Supervent and SuperPro. I was using a magnetic level and found out by accident. Then I tested the interior with a magnet and found they both are non magnetic on the inside. The Supervent on the outside is shiney and has a look of polished chrome the Superpro has a dull amost like a brushed finish and is non magnetic in and out. By the way they are 100 percent compatible. That is what Selkirk tech support told me.

James

James


----------



## mikeathens (Dec 24, 2007)

I am talking the "Ultra-Temp Platinum", which is NOT compatible with the super vent.  I guess they're making more than I thought...hmmmm

I guess super-vent and super-pro are compatible?

http://www.selkirkcorp.com/products/hearth.aspx


----------



## Byron (Dec 31, 2007)

Just wanted to update everyone.  I finished my chimney install last night -- thanks to a headlamp and my wife's willingness to climb up on the roof with me in the dark and lend an extra hand with the roof brace kit install.  My Hearthstone Homestead has been running for 24+ hours now and I love it.  My wife claims I'm "obsessed with the stove."  Anyone else heard that line before?


----------



## James04 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, my Mom was visiting us for a few days. She said she thinks I might be a pyromaniac!

James

Oh. Congratulations on the new addition to the family.


----------



## crazy_dan (Dec 31, 2007)

sorry to be chiming in late but that is what i have and it has been working good for about 4 years now.


----------



## 90 Degree Elbow (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello every one:

The Hearth store I work in has been around since 1989 and the owner is a "Wood Burner" . 

We sell Selkirk ,Security, Duravent ,and ICC chimney, I have learn't from him the differences.

A few years back there used to be a Chimney maker named GSW it was bought out By Selkirk Canada, 
The Difference Between Super Vent and SuperPro in Canada is that Supervent is sold at Hardware stores and the Superpro is sold at hearth stores.  The super pro is the old GSW chimney and that is why it has a dull finish. 
The supervent is Selkirks chimney with a shiney finish.

 They both have the same warranty and the Superpro does in fact weigh more. Most Hearth people believe that the Super Pro is a better Chimney! 

I guess back before Selkirk bought GSW they had some "Rust Problems" with their Chimney?

 We sell a 6" X36" lenght of Super Pro for $89.00 Canadain.

 Just My 2 cents worth!


----------

